# All In One Solution Based On EI



## BINKSY1973 (13 Apr 2009)

At the moment im using James all in one solution, but would like to try a all in one solution based on the EI Solution.

My tank is as follows, (Taken from the volume calculater on the PFK Website)

Dimensions 122 x 38 x 50cm/48" x 15" x 20 

Volume 232 l./51 gal. (61.29 US gal.)  

Probable volume 209 l./46 gal. (55 US gal.)  

Using the Nutri-calc calculater dosing should be as follows, im basing this on 230l.

KNO3 3.54G 3 x a week
K2S04 1.62G 3 x a week
KH2PO4 1.00G 3 x a week
MGSO4 9.16G 3 x a week
Trace 0.62G 3 x a week

So i will be mixing my solution in a 500ml bottle, dosing 25ml a day. This gives me 20 doses per solution.

If my caculations are correct the mix will be as follows.

KNO3 = (3.54x20x3)/7 = 30.4g
K2S04 = (1.62x20x3)/7 = 13.9g
KH2PO4 = (1.00x20x3)/7 = 8.6g
MgSO4 = (9.1x20x3)/7 = 78.6g
Trace from AE = (0.62x20x3)/7 = 5.4g
Ascorbic Acid 0.5g
Pottassium Sorbate 0.2g

Im just after confirmation that all the above sounnds good.

All the information i have got is thanks to James c website http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/

And Londondragons thread http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=4596&start=0

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Apr 2009)

Hi,
   I have absolutely no idea what "probable" volume means. A 48" x 15" x 20" tank is exactly 62 US Gallons, which, for EI purposes is considered a 60G tank. This means that the dosage scheme is scaled X3 of the reference tank.

This means the KNO3 dosage is about 1/2 teaspoon 3X per week, the KH2PO4 dosage is 3/16 teaspoon 3X per week. MgSO4 is 1.5 teaspoon 3X per week (or less) and the trace dosage is 3/16 teaspoon 2X per week. if we use the 6g/tsp rule of thumb that's roughly:

3g KNO3 3X
1g KH2PO4 3X
9g MgSO4 3X
1g traces 2X


KNO3 =>     3g X 12 = 36g to 200ml or 90g to 500ml
KH2PO4 =>  1g X 12 = 12g to 200ml or 30g to 500ml
MgSO4 =>    9g X 12 = 108g to 200ml or 270g to 500ml

Trace =>      1g X 8 = 8g to 200ml or 20g to 500ml

Your numbers seem close enough for the 200ml bottle but they need to be multiplied by 2.5 if using a bigger bottle.

There is also no need for K2SO4 if you are using the full level of KNO3.

Cheers,


----------



## plantbrain (14 Apr 2009)

I'd keep the traces and the macros in separate bottles.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BINKSY1973 (14 Apr 2009)

Thanks for your input guys. Much welcomed.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (3 Aug 2009)

Ok, going to have a bash at EI dosing.



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> KNO3 => 3g X 12 = 36g to 200ml or 90g to 500ml
> KH2PO4 => 1g X 12 = 12g to 200ml or 30g to 500ml
> MgSO4 => 9g X 12 = 108g to 200ml or 270g to 500ml



If i make up the 200ml bottle, to get the amount to dose i guess its 200/12=16.6

I will be keeping the Trace and Macros in separate bottles.

So im looking at 16ml per dose on the appropiate days.

Hope my maths are correct.

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Aug 2009)

Hi Gordon,
                Yeah, 200/12 definitely equals 16.6 which is why I don't like the number 200. Who wants to measure out 16.6 ml? This just give ammunition to the EI haters who will inevitably declare: "Look how complicated it is!" Just measure out 15ml doses if you have a mark on your dosing apparatus or choose a friendlier volume.  

Cheers,


----------



## BINKSY1973 (3 Aug 2009)

Thanks for confirming Clive.

Yep i have a 15ml marker so i should be just fine with that.  

So going to try a mix of 200ml and see how things go.  

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## CeeJay (4 Aug 2009)

Hi Gordon.

200ml is a weird number. I mix mine up in 600ml bottles and that needs to last me 4 weeks dosing 3 x a week, therefore 600/12 = 50ml per dose.
As Clive says, keep it simple. He advised me to drop the K2SO4 4 months ago and there has been no difference to my plants  ,  so one less thing to worry about.
In my early days of EI, I used to stress as to whether my measurements were precise enough, now I'm pleased if I'm within 1/2 a teaspoon.  
I keep Traces and Macros in seperate bottles so I do not use the Ascorbic Acid or Potassium Sorbate (not on the shelf long enough). , so two more things not to worry about.

Chris
Keeping it simple


----------



## plantbrain (4 Aug 2009)

After doing this and similar routines for 15-20 years now, it makes little difference if you are off on the excess side or off a little on the low side for any one or even several dosing's.

I can go 1ppm of PO4 or up to 6ppm of PO4.

That's a 5-6X factor.
NO3, perhaps I keep a tighter control on due to a target of 10-30ppm, traces the same, mostly for the cost  for those,  

Still, 3X is a pretty large target to hit.

And.........nutrients are the very very very easy to rule out.
Light is as well if you have access to the light meter(something UKAPS should invest in, 200$ US and you can share it and then compare data, bulb types and make suggestions to new members for lighting, what works best as far as PAR, spread, depth etc)


Now you have stable known light and nutrients.

What's left?

CO2...........

Rules things out and helps the hobby.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## BINKSY1973 (4 Aug 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your input to Chris.

In the end i went with the 500ml volume of water that Clive suggested in an earlier post. Which gives me 40ml per dose.  

Cheers Gordon.


----------

